
Israeli hacking firm selling the keys to your WhatsApp messages - doctorshady
http://www.dailydot.com/layer8/whatsapp-encryption-hack/
======
AdmiralAsshat
_WhatsApp encryption is used by Signal, the gold standard for encrypted
messaging apps. Signal developers did not respond to a request for comment._

Wrong. WhatsApp uses the protocol that Open Whisper Systems (who makes Signal)
designed.

And if memory serves, they had a similar problem before because WhatsApp
didn't implement the Signal Protocol correctly.

